# House build, how long?



## stevensuf (Aug 20, 2013)

We re looking to move to Portugal early next year, I am looking at land with permission to build, I am guessing like the UK it is a kind of outline planning permission and some sort of detailed permission is required?

My main question is, just how long the process takes from buying land with permission to commencing building ?

thanks

steven


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on Camara your dealing with, whether plans are of the shelf or individual, exactly permission already granted and stage it's at, but anything from 6 to 24 months.

Seriously there is so much property available why build?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It is almost how long is a piece of string, how quick t he camara are with permission, how reliable is the builder and those he contracts out to.

I agree with Canoeman there is so much really nice property on the market why put yourself through the stress


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi, 
there are many different types of land here.
Its Portugal there are always exceptions to what follows
Urbano is the type you need to build on.

*There's no such thing as land with permission to build - just people who will tell you this is true.*
If you go to the local Camera(town hall) they have an area plan indicating where building *MIGHT* be possible and you can check.

Before you have any permission you then need to find an licensed architect,produce a Projecto(project) - all building plans , full detailed drawings etc and submit that to the Camera - this will cost around 8-10% of the build cost - the Camera will then notify you of their decision - this varies - my Architesct took 6 months to produce the drawings.
My local Camera is fast - they took 5 months to reply - then minor modifications and a re-submission took 2 months.
You then have to produce technical drawings within 6 months (Projecto Engineero), again these have to be approved by the Camera- 1-6 months.

*This is the point when you can say you have land with persission to build*
You then have to find a builder to quote - they won't quote until you have an approved project - good builders are busy - still allow 2-3 months just to get some quotes.
then a typical build will take 6-12 months, with Camera inspections and fees and taxes to pay at every stage

Best of luck


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

There is such a thing as land with permission to build, we purchased a lot with permission to build and had this verified independently prior to signing.
Property purchase Sept 2011
House design and permissions completed and ground breaking Sept 2012
House almost on schedule for lat Oct 2013 (1 month late, winter rains caused delays)

More specifically:

Initial Design - building and floor plans 3-4 months (took 3) 
Council Approval 2-3 months (took 2 months) 
Details plans (e.g. electric, water, ...) 2 months 
Council check detailed plans 1 month 
Choose contractor 2-3 months 
Go to council to start project 1 month 
Start work 
Build 12 months (+1 month delay)
There may be variations as mentioned, but I think 6 months would be unusual. Perhaps if the property has a fully approved project that you are satisfied with - but even then, concrete has to dry.


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

great - as i said there are always exceptions - some councils designate entire areas for new builds - perhaps you fell into that criteria

I think all i was trying to say through my experience is that its a long and complex thing to do in Portugal and the start point should always be the local council(camera)


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I agree, it's important to confirm prior to purchase. The Caderneta Predial identified the property as 'Terreno para Construção' with the authorized square metres and stories, so we had a clear indication of what we could do.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Also different Camaras operate at different speed last planning application I was involved in
Initial Plans 4 months, Camara planning approval 16 months, lengthy time due apparently to EDP dragging their feet agreeing to increase supply before it went to detail stage, yet across the road more to Ana's timescale


----------

